# Easiest/best Web Building Tool ?



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

We have a website being built for our rock band at the moment and I'm going to be updating/maintaining it later on.

Whats the best and most user friendly software to use for this purpose...frontpage, dreamweaver ?? I am new to this and have both these applications so would rather not buy any other software. I am about to buy a book on one of these shortly. Which one would be more user friendly ?

Cheers.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

I personally use Dreamweaver. It it very easy to use once you get the hang of it. 

BMR777


----------



## siftekhar (Sep 12, 2005)

if u want a choice btw the 2 u have stated .. i would say frontpage.

or else ... u can go with coffeecup html editor 

for a rock band ... u may need to update tht frequently ...

why dont u use php ? there are a lot of CMS s available


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

given the choice of the two, I'd go with dreamweaver. It's not a must use, but I think it's built better than frontpage


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Dreamweaver seems to be the best choice. It does cost a bit of money but its worth its value. Frontpage is also good but not my preffered choice as it adds extra and uneccessary code to your webpage.


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

cool guys..thanks for that !!


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

yah id say dreamweaver its good although i dont like it but if you want the site to be real good use notepad to program it :grin:


----------



## TheMailMan (Apr 6, 2005)

Someone mentioned CMS. Mambo and PHPNuke are both very good and *free*.


----------



## Dapunisher (Oct 14, 2005)

TheMailMan said:


> Someone mentioned CMS. Mambo and PHPNuke are both very good and *free*.



I use PHP-NUKE Platinum for my site, BestTests.com. I also have a rock band website, but I don't use a CMS (Content Management System) for it because a CMS would be an overkill! Most band sites i've seen have info on tour dates, press releases, pictures, bois, etc. Not nearly enough content for a CMS. Just my two cents. :smooch:


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I use FP 2003 only because I originaly built my Wifes Website in FP 2000.
Even going from 2k to 2k3 was a pain. If you can find something a little easer to use do it. :sayyes:


----------



## domharding (Oct 17, 2005)

Best prog... Notepad 

I always use XHTML/PHP etc in Notepad because you can get things exactly the way you want it. I've never once used a program like Dreamweaver because, basically, you don't need to!


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

If you want a visual type editor, tru NVU (www.nvu.com) ... Open source and pretty nice


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I've heard good things about NVU.


----------

